# Crumbling at bottom edge of drywall



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

The drywall was installed incorrectly and as a result the bottom edge next to the floor crumbled in several places. When/if that happens is it better to remove the panel and lift and start over or just cut the crumbling pieces and fix it with putty?


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

Did you see this post further down the list
http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/crumbling-drywall-153299/


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

orange said:


> Did you see this post further down the list
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f101/crumbling-drywall-153299/


Yes I have and it's about damp and wet drywall. I botched my installation. I thought the guy I hired to help me was an expert. He would start to screw the drywall in about the middle. By the time the bottom was ready to screw there wasn't enough room. So the bottom edge of the drywall crumbled and cracked as it was pushed in to fit. It seems like a completely different type of crumbling and fix.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To late now but the rock was suppost to be 1/2 up off the floor.
Can you post a picture?
May be able to just cut it off, (an ossilating saw works best).
The baseboards going to be covering up the flaws.


----------



## jackwashere (May 5, 2010)

joecaption said:


> To late now but the rock was suppost to be 1/2 up off the floor.
> Can you post a picture?
> May be able to just cut it off, (an ossilating saw works best).
> The baseboards going to be covering up the flaws.


So you suggest I cut and fix when possible, not remove and reinstall? Removing drywall once installed is pretty dirty and may create new problems.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Without that picture everyones going to guess how bad it is.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

How far up does the rot go?


----------

